# [ODMP] New Mexico State Police, New Mexico ~ June 4, 2006



## Guest (Jun 25, 2006)

A Patrolman with the New Mexico State Police was killed in the line of duty on June 4, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18325*


----------

